# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos

## rayback

Hola, soy de zaragoza y desde siempre he sentido aficion por la cartomagia, ahora que dispongo de mas tiempo quiero dedicar mas tiempo a este Hobby para mi, y poder traspasar mi aficion a la cartomagia a mi hijo.

----------

